# is yours the cheapest wedding?? 6 weddings so far!



## lynne192

hi all i thought i would put together a little fun page, its for people who are on a tight wedding budget to come together a share ideas and see if we can stick to our budget or maybe even do it under budget!

anyways if you would like to join please let me know your wedding date and your budget and if you have spent anything so far?


NIfirsttimer - Date: 10/6/11 - budget:<£2k 
tmr1234 - Date: 12/6/11 - budget:<£2k - spent: £1012 so far :happydance:
Tink1o5 - Date: 27/6/11 - budget: $3.9k - spent: $750 so far :happydance: 
honeybee2 - Date: 19/8/11 - budget: £5.5k - spent £1.5k so far :happydance:
pink23 - Date: 18/12/11 - budget: <£1k
*Lynne - Date: 17/3/12 - budget: £2k - spent £30 so far *
shayandbump - Date: 12/5/12 - budget: £4k


----------



## shayandbump

Hello again! :wave: I'd love to join.
We're hoping to get married May 12th 2012.
We haven't set a definate budget yet but it won't be above £4k, absolute max! If it comes in cheaper than that, which we're hoping it should, it'd be even better.


----------



## honeybee2

£5500. without honeymoon xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I did have a budget, but it went a long time ago. I don't even want to admit to myself how much it's cost.


----------



## lynne192

lol really a budget thread to help us all save money will added anyone wanting to join in the fun x


----------



## honeybee2

ive lost count of what ive spent!!!!!!! probs £1500 so far.


----------



## 24/7

We had exactly what we wanted, and didn't sent a budget and it all came to about £2500. xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

We had a fantastic day for just under 2K :)


----------



## lynne192

thats brilliant ladies :D you'll need to share your money saving ideas!


----------



## BrEeZeY

$2000 total =) we did great! that was $1000 for my dress $100 for pics, $100 for cake, $100 for guys shirts, $200 for food, $50 for banquet hall, $ 50 for license, $400 for decorations =)


----------



## tmr1234

we are on a budget for it to come in under 2k but we are doing evey thing are self and know lots of cheap places for flowers and things. 

my date is 12th June 2011

so far i have spent 
£300 venue
giving notice £72 reg £310
tog £150
all my flowers mine,tables button holes £60


----------



## honeybee2

we have a £5500 budget for everything so far left to pay but I have spent about £200 on random bits and bobs like lanterns, ribbon, decorations, tulle, pearls etc...these things I got with my own money and didn't bother to put in the budget.

With the Honeymoon plus all the little bits and bobs we didnt count- it would come to around £6800. x


----------



## jayne191284

I think mine will be the cheapest lol

Giving notice of marriage - £67
Wedding ceremony - £40
Certificate - £3.50
Dress - One i already had
Grooms outfit - £50
Flowers - Had none
Car - We drove ourselves there
Meal after - £20.05
Take away for tea - £20.60

Enjoying our special day without skinting ourselves - Priceless!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

jayne191284 said:


> Enjoying our special day without skinting ourselves - Priceless!!

I hear you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

omg you spent half your wedding budget on ur dress lol.... bet it was beautiful. mine cost £35 (roughly $45 i think) 

not long till your wedding :D
how much did you spend on invitations? entertainment?


----------



## lynne192

tmr1234 said:


> we are on a budget for it to come in under 2k but we are doing evey thing are self and know lots of cheap places for flowers and things.
> my date is 12th June 2011
> so far i have spent
> £300 venue
> giving notice £72 reg £310
> tog £150
> all my flowers mine,tables button holes £60
> my dress wich i am selling £120

wow were did you get your flowers from? what did you get? sorry just great price. have added you to list and hope you get your budget wedding :D sorry about your dress.



honeybee2 said:


> we have a £5500 budget for everything so far left to pay but I have spent about £200 on random bits and bobs like lanterns, ribbon, decorations, tulle, pearls etc...these things I got with my own money and didn't bother to put in the budget.
> With the Honeymoon plus all the little bits and bobs we didnt count- it would come to around £6800. x

wow nice, where you going on honeymoon?



jayne191284 said:



> I think mine will be the cheapest lol
> Giving notice of marriage - £67
> Wedding ceremony - £40
> Certificate - £3.50
> Dress - One i already had
> Grooms outfit - £50
> Flowers - Had none
> Car - We drove ourselves there
> Meal after - £20.05
> Take away for tea - £20.60
> Enjoying our special day without skinting ourselves - Priceless!!

get off my thread you lol joke, welcome hun yeah think yours night too someone said that i should do what your doing but i kinda want the biggish wedding lol terrible i know :D
when is your wedding hun?


----------



## lynne192

i am going to have a crack at making my invitations tonight


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hubby and I went to Las Vegas! All our family was there but we spent about 500 bucks! We went off peak so got to stay @ a Suite in the Mandalay bay for 3 days. Mom bought my dress! She is a cosmotologist so she did my hair and makeup. Hubby is in the military so he used his dress uniform. My sister in law donated flowers from her best friends flower shop and the wedding place had all the other flowers. License and Ceramony including pictures was 250. We brought a cake from here at home from a fancy bakery and cost 100. We scored, had NO stress, surrounded by the people we love, and spent the reception on the strip in vegas where we paid for nothing as everywhere we went they let us in free and gave us free drinks cause its our wedding and my hubby was in the military. My wedding was a dream!


----------



## honeybee2

not sure where we are going on honeymoon it'll be a lstminute.com jobby with a grand to spare xx


----------



## lynne192

thats nice don't think we're going on honey moon


----------



## lynne192

off to work on my invitations


----------



## lynne192

oh looking good if i do say so myself :D


----------



## lynne192

thought should show first attempt of my invitations they aren't the best they could be need to get a glue gun and some other stuff but mostly these are styles i am thinking: 
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100808_1.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20100808.jpg


----------



## lynne192

anyone bought or used argos wedding invitation design kit ??


----------



## Tink1o5

Can i Be added?

My wedding day is June 27 2011
BUDGET: 3,900
Spent So Far: $750 


My wedding will be in Las Vegas Nevada. My total budget is including honeymoon, picture, video, bride attire, groom attire, my sons attire, limo, bouquett (sp).

O'ya, also incase it makes a diffrence in me being added.. Im in the US

Happy Weddings to All!


----------



## tmr1234

the flowers i got was calla lilles for my flowers and button holes and big red roses for my flowers and cream foam roses for the tables and small red 1s for tables


----------



## honeybee2

never heard of a DIY argos invitation set!!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah they have the whole pack for £99.99 its got place cards invitations loads of extras i actually considered it but already started on mine now and it think they are coming on a treat, going out today to find a cheap gillotine and getting argos glue gun


----------



## pink23

hi all we will have a budget of hopefully no more than £1000. Finally set a date so can start making things and getting everything sorted xx


----------



## lynne192

whats your wedding date pink? what you got soo far?


----------



## lynne192

Tink1o5 said:


> Can i Be added?
> My wedding day is June 27 2011
> BUDGET: 3,900
> Spent So Far: $750
> My wedding will be in Las Vegas Nevada. My total budget is including honeymoon, picture, video, bride attire, groom attire, my sons attire, limo, bouquett (sp).
> O'ya, also incase it makes a diffrence in me being added.. Im in the US
> Happy Weddings to All!

hey hun thats you added best of luck for your wedding not long now :D



tmr1234 said:


> the flowers i got was calla lilles for my flowers and button holes and big red roses for my flowers and cream foam roses for the tables and small red 1s for tables

nice where did you get them from???



pink23 said:


> hi all we will have a budget of hopefully no more than £1000. Finally set a date so can start making things and getting everything sorted xx

okay pink hun have added your name and budget let me know your date?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey girls! we are getting married on 10/06/2011, so not long to go! Our budget is tiny, hoping to do it all for no more than 2k, although my stepmum is buying my dress, so its not included in that budget. will be stalking this thread for tips!


----------



## pink23

hi my date us 18th dec 2011 xx


----------



## lynne192

NIfirsttimer said:


> hey girls! we are getting married on 10/06/2011, so not long to go! Our budget is tiny, hoping to do it all for no more than 2k, although my stepmum is buying my dress, so its not included in that budget. will be stalking this thread for tips!

hey hun we're on less than £2k also so will need to stick with you :D
will add your name and wedding to the list



pink23 said:


> hi my date us 18th dec 2011 xx

okay hun updated :D


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay, thanx for adding me :happydance: Im so excited but have so much inbetween now and then to do. In october me and OH's lease is up for this apartment and we couldnt be more happy but then we have to do all the moving. Then after the wedding me and OH are going to start TTC Number 2. My LO by then will be around 1yr 3 months or so . =) busy busy busy


----------



## lynne192

awww sounds fun, we've been TTC 3years+ now i really hope we have our little one before the wedding, but not looking so hopeful. i will be moving the month before the wedding so not looking forward to that but am at the same time if that makes sense? need to see if i can find a full-time job too so that when me and OH move in together we have survive with the bigger house etc. i really need to start clearing out this house so that when i move its only a small amount of stuff i need to move as moved into this house last month and moved with 200+boxes, all the household furniture and it took a huge van 5 runs to get it all done and my mil with her huge car many times to help was nightmare so i will never ever go through that again


----------



## Tink1o5

still sounds exciting but a lot of work. No offence but was wondering is ur LO, son of the man ur marrying or from a previous relationship? if hes not is he happy about all the moving and marriage and stuff?


----------



## lynne192

my son is not genetically my Fiance's son, hence why going through hell to get pregnant. my son is a complete miracle but hard work he has alot of problems sadly :( my Other half has been there for my son since he was born and my son calls him daddy, as my son has never met his real father, my fiance is the only father my son has ever know, they get on really well considering my son has so much to deal with.


----------



## lynne192

thinking about each day having a money saving tip for weddings?? anyone think this might be useful or such and also might try and post anywhere having a sale?


----------



## shayandbump

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I've been absent...we've just moved home so have taken a break from the wedding planning. That being said I've found the PERFECT vases for our wedding reception...they're 'fish bowl' vases, about £4 each; we'll get some cheap 'crystals' to put in the bottom and a small posy of white & lilac flowers (made by us) to put in them :)

I also bought a magazine recently that shows you how to make your own wedding boquet & bridesmaid posy so we might give that a go too!


----------



## lynne192

oh sounds great hun and welcome back xx


----------



## Tink1o5

lynne192 said:


> my son is not genetically my Fiance's son, hence why going through hell to get pregnant. my son is a complete miracle but hard work he has alot of problems sadly :( my Other half has been there for my son since he was born and my son calls him daddy, as my son has never met his real father, my fiance is the only father my son has ever know, they get on really well considering my son has so much to deal with.

aww thats great that they get along so well. :thumbup:
Sorry to hear he is having lots of problems, i know how that goes. (do to my brother). He seems like a very happy boy though from his picture.:flower::hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We had a budget of £6k including money from parents and the inlaws (around £2k)

We currently only have £1k to pay off ... alot really considering we have 1 month to do it :lol: x


----------



## lynne192

Tink1o5 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> my son is not genetically my Fiance's son, hence why going through hell to get pregnant. my son is a complete miracle but hard work he has alot of problems sadly :( my Other half has been there for my son since he was born and my son calls him daddy, as my son has never met his real father, my fiance is the only father my son has ever know, they get on really well considering my son has so much to deal with.
> 
> aww thats great that they get along so well. :thumbup:
> Sorry to hear he is having lots of problems, i know how that goes. (do to my brother). He seems like a very happy boy though from his picture.:flower::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah it is good, sorry to hear you have problems with your brother i hope he's alright? yeah james has his moments



MissMummyMoo said:


> We had a budget of £6k including money from parents and the inlaws (around £2k)
> We currently only have £1k to pay off ... alot really considering we have 1 month to do it :lol: x

yeah be nice to have most of our things paid off i am dead worried about the money side of things :(


----------



## Tink1o5

lynne192 said:


> Tink1o5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> my son is not genetically my Fiance's son, hence why going through hell to get pregnant. my son is a complete miracle but hard work he has alot of problems sadly :( my Other half has been there for my son since he was born and my son calls him daddy, as my son has never met his real father, my fiance is the only father my son has ever know, they get on really well considering my son has so much to deal with.
> 
> aww thats great that they get along so well. :thumbup:
> Sorry to hear he is having lots of problems, i know how that goes. (do to my brother). He seems like a very happy boy though from his picture.:flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is good, sorry to hear you have problems with your brother i hope he's alright? yeah james has his moments
> 
> actually My brother passed away on Feb 21'st 2009. He ended up getting a twisted intestine. He had something called Corneila De Lang Syndrom. He was born with it. His heart wasnt growing with his body, and he couldnt talk or do anything for himself. Doc's always said he wouldnt live to be 18 but he passed away at 20. Still young, but im very proud of him for fighting as hard as he could. :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## lynne192

god hun i am sooooo sorry to hear about the loss of your brother and the suffering he went through :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im sorry about your brother hun. That must have been so hard for you :-(


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya, it was very hard. I miss him a lot, but idk if this sounds kinda mean, but by time he passed i was kinda numb to "death". I lost my dad when i was 16 in 2006, then went looking for my mom who wasnt in my life only to find she passed in 2008 then my brother passed in 09. So.. hopefully understand what im saying and dont take it wrong


----------



## lynne192

hugs understand hun death been part of my life from great grand parents to grandparents not parents yet thankfully but lost babies and cousins etc death is kinda numb to me too :( think you just gotta protect yourself somehow and we often automatically do it without noticing


----------



## lynne192

how is everyone's getting on with wedding plans???


----------



## jayne191284

It was 7th August Lynne
xx


----------



## lynne192

oh right hun lol how'd i miss that one lol congrats x


----------



## Francine

I was watching on TV and there are people out there that spends more than 20,000 dollars for wedding. I thought that was ALOT (too much), now looking at this I feel like we are spending too much! Ours is 6,000 euros with honeymoon.


----------



## lynne192

not at all hun think we're all on a budget because its what we can afford its all i can afford anyways so its got to do, as long as your happy and feel comfortable then go for it x


----------



## dom

I think I might win this one :D Our wedding is free with an all inclusive holiday we've booked :happydance: So we'll be honeymooning on the hol too :happydance:

That includes photos, cake, reception, flowers and decoration....We just have to pay around £70 for the license and our clothes :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## lynne192

dom said:


> I think I might win this one :D Our wedding is free with an all inclusive holiday we've booked :happydance: So we'll be honeymooning on the hol too :happydance:
> 
> That includes photos, cake, reception, flowers and decoration....We just have to pay around £70 for the license and our clothes :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:

oh right why is that?


----------



## dom

Just an offer that Thomas Cook are doing at the minute. The lady in the travel agents said they do it every year at a different destination :D xx


----------



## lynne192

i mean how come your wedding is only 
£70?


----------



## dom

ooohhh rightey - I think its a small charge so that the people in Cuba get something out of it. Either that - or it may be legal fees? not quite sure xxxx


----------



## lynne192

oh right so for a holiday and wedding its £70??? i'm kinda lost on this one?


----------



## dom

Haha, no, sorry am I being confusing??

We have paid £2208 for the all inclusive holiday - but the wedding is free. My SIL and her OH are coming and they have paid £1600 for them 2 (they dont have any children) which is the same price as my brother has paid - but his wedding is included in that price :D xx


----------



## lynne192

what about rings, dress, photos, entertainment, party? flowers decorations etc? 
surely thats not included in the £70 ur paying?

our wedding is £2k or less hopefully but having a half decent side so pretty chuffed with the price.


----------



## sarah1989

Our wedding was a year ago (08.15.09) but we spent 1,700.00$ CAD on ours. If anyone wants some ideas on money saving for their wedding feel free to message me :) 

Edit: We saved up after the wedding for a small honeymoon which was 500.00$


----------



## lynne192

nice i would love some tips anything to help lower costs will pm u


----------



## sarah1989

*For us we spent a total of 1700.00 CAD* 

Here in Canada marriage licenses cost 100.00 so that was a pretty big expense that we couldn't avoid. In order for us to get married, as we did not belong to a church of our own, and because we are not overly religious, we went with a Justice of the Peace who cost 200.00. 

*On Our Venue: *
We rented out a local banquet hall, for a total of 225.00. This venue was used for both the ceremony and reception. Included in this price were place settings, microphones, 2 servers, a cash bar, tables, chairs, table cloths and the rental of the hall for the entire day from 0900 to 0100 the next day. 
_Tip: Depending on your area cash bars may seem "tacky", I assure you this is not always the case. For us people were glad that is the route we took, as it made sure people were completely responsible for their own alcohol intake. For us, we charged a standard 3.50 for a bottle of beer, and 3.25$ for a glass of wine. We made sure there was a great selection._

*Wedding Attire:* Here we spent a total of 210.00 for my dress and 40.00 for DH's clothing. 
I purchased my dress from here and it was 150.00 with shipping to Canada. Once we got it I needed some alterations done, which cost 60.00$. The reason the alterations were so little in cost were because we contacted some local dress shops and asked if they would be willing to help us cut the cost by "sponsoring our wedding". _(We offered to have their business cards on the guest book table for a lesser price)._

For *flowers*, we looked around on-line and found a lady who was about 2 hours away. She offered us real flowers or fake flowers (the fake flowers honestly didn't look much different at a distance than real flowers). Since we wanted to save money we decided to go with fake flowers, she had a wide variety of flowers to chose from, so I was not too concerned. 
We chose pale pink roses and white daisies for me and the ladies of the bridal party. The men had a single pink rose and a single pink daisy for their boutonnières. 
She was willing to deliver to us 4 bouquets, and 7 boutonnières to us for 60.00 
_Tip: With budget weddings, we sometimes need to trip the corners a bit. If you would prefer live flowers, you may want to check your local supermarket and see if they have flower bouquets you can order for the day. Other ideas are to grow them in your own garden for the day of your wedding. _ 

*Invitations & Save the Date*
We purchased these from here
I decided to go this route, as I was not confident enough in myself to take on DIY invitations lol. The total for 125 save the dates and 125 invitations from here was 150.00. Everyone who spoke about them said they were lovely :) so I was pleased!
_Tip: If you do have a decent printer and have some people willing to help make the invitations, homemade invitations may be the way to go, as there are lots of DIY kits available online and in local stores.
Another way to cut costs are to try an online RSVP instead of having to pay for postage of return cards for each invited guest. If you have some guests who you know do not have access to internet you can include a phone number, or a select few return RSVP cards._

*Hair & Makeup:*
I searched around locally for someone who was able to do hair and makeup for a cheaper price than those in a salon. This is mostly done through word of mouth. You will be surprised by the connections people have once you start looking. Her fee to do hair and makeup for 4 women was 75.00 total. I supplied the accessories for my hair as well as makeup for everyone which came up to 40.00.
_Tip: If you are good at doing makeup and will have the time and patience the day of your wedding, you could always do it yourself_.

*Food, Cake & Dessert:*
Here we spent a total of 270.00. Instead of having a full multiple course meal or a true sit down dinner, we decided to have sandwiches, and cold salads. It was ordered from the same lady who we ordered flowers through. We had 6 different types of meats, lettuce, and tomatoes supplied for the sandwiches and all we had to buy were buns/rolls. She also supplied macaroni salad, potato salad and "greek salad". This included delivery to us (again 2 hours away). 
For our cake we are lucky because DH's grandmother makes cakes and has for many weddings in his family. All we had to do was purchase some ingredients for her. The cost for that was 40.00.


*For photography:*
We spent 100.00 :rofl: which is really not a lot at all considering some wedding photography packages cost upwards of 1,000.00$
We went around to local businesses looking at packages they offered and soon found out that we would not be able to afford a "professional photographer". We sat down and talked with some family members and they suggested that we goto the local college/university and ask if there were any aspiring photographers looking to make some money taking photos at a wedding. We found not only one but two! The photos turned out great! 

*Music:* 
Was free, as DH's Friend volunteered to do this for us. 
_Tip: If you are looking to save money, you can send an email or sit down with some friends and come up with a list of music you would like played at your wedding. From there create CD's or an itunes play-list with this music and have an "iPod wedding" - horrible name for something so simple lol. All you would need then are to rent some speakers or find someone who would let you borrow some - in the long run that would still be cheaper than hiring a DJ for the event._ 

*Lastly Decorations:*
Because we paid less on our venue, it was not the _nicest_ wedding venue. Not to say it was not suitable, as it was widely used for weddings, it just needed a little sprucing up. We spent a total of 150.00 on decorations. (tulle, ribbon, balloons etc..)
_Tip: Shopping on-line or at a local dollar store or bargain shop is a good idea. We bought most of our decorations in bulk on-line through the following websites: _
1. Tulle & Ribbons
2. Decorations


Hope this helps! :D

TOTAL SPENT: 1,660.00$ CAD
Sarah xx :hugs::flower:

Links to our wedding photos for ideas from our wedding:
Wedding Album 1
Wedding Album 2
Wedding Album 3


----------



## lynne192

awww thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

just for comparison mine was 2005 and cost ................... 780 pounds ... we had lovely church and reception, beautiful cars, amazing flowers and so much more it was amazing !!


----------



## pink23

wow 780. I have just started makinh a list of things to start looking for buying and places to have wedding xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

We've yet to start planning but we've discussed budgets etc.

Average to spend is between 15-20k.

We would like to spend 10k MAX but I am hoping to aim for 8k and the closer to 5k we can get then the happier we'll be.

This would be to include honeymoon etc xx


----------



## lynne192

stephwiggy said:


> just for comparison mine was 2005 and cost ................... 780 pounds ... we had lovely church and reception, beautiful cars, amazing flowers and so much more it was amazing !!

£780? what did you have for this? how much did you spend on reception? dress? etc? sorry to be nosy we are really really tight and thinking our wedding might need to cost as little as this.



Stacey_Ann said:


> We've yet to start planning but we've discussed budgets etc.
> Average to spend is between 15-20k.
> We would like to spend 10k MAX but I am hoping to aim for 8k and the closer to 5k we can get then the happier we'll be.
> This would be to include honeymoon etc xx

nice you got much in mind yet? when you guys getting married?


----------



## stephwiggy

lynne192 said:


> stephwiggy said:
> 
> 
> just for comparison mine was 2005 and cost ................... 780 pounds ... we had lovely church and reception, beautiful cars, amazing flowers and so much more it was amazing !!
> 
> £780? what did you have for this? how much did you spend on reception? dress? etc? sorry to be nosy we are really really tight and thinking our wedding might need to cost as little as this.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey_Ann said:
> 
> 
> We've yet to start planning but we've discussed budgets etc.
> Average to spend is between 15-20k.
> We would like to spend 10k MAX but I am hoping to aim for 8k and the closer to 5k we can get then the happier we'll be.
> This would be to include honeymoon etc xxClick to expand...
> 
> nice you got much in mind yet? when you guys getting married?Click to expand...

Ou rreception was at teh families club on the military base and we has a finger buffet and drinks both alohol and soft.. 

my dress was from debenhams and was in the sale !!! i added some sparkle as i wanted a few specifc sparkles... same with shoes they were debenhams sale for less than a tenna...

we had 2 wedding cars - (big posh black ones - sorry cant remember what they were lol)


----------



## lynne192

how much did you spend on each thing? where did you get other things and how many guest did you have?

what was your colour scheme ?? :D


----------



## stephwiggy

lynne192 said:


> how much did you spend on each thing? where did you get other things and how many guest did you have?
> 
> what was your colour scheme ?? :D

ummmm guesses 

guest to wedding just 25 or so ( v small church) 

reception (50-70 ish) 


ummmm will have ask hubby ref pennies as i have slept since then ... :shrug::shrug: 

oh n bridesmaids purcchased own dresses.. they were bhs -- will see if i can link to my pics on fb 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=284285&id=898255577&l=dfa163afed


----------



## Racheldigger

Coo, there are some impressive budgets here! I think you beat us, Jayne-with-all-the-numbers, though we didn't actually count the money carefully so I've only got an educated guess. All in plus a three-day honeymoon in Barcelona, we got some change (although not much) out of £500. This was mainly for two reasons:

1. we got married in our local registry office with no-one but two witnesses in attendance
2. since we'd been living together for twenty years, we didn't need any more stuff, so we asked everyone to give us money for a honeymoon instead.

We didn't originally intend to invite no-one at all, but we very soon discovered the existence of Thorn Rose's Christening Syndrome: if you invite the bride's mum and her husband, you can't leave out the bride's dad and his wife, if you invite the bridegroom's sister, she's naturally going to want to bring her husband and two children, then if you don't invite the grandparents, they'll probably be disappointed, and if you invite one university friend/workmate/neighbour, the others will all be miffed they weren't invited too... eventually, we decided that the only way we could get married without offending anybody was to invite nobody. Our witnesses were my brother and a university friend of OH's who was shortly to leave the country.


----------



## BabyQ

I'm really impressed with how cheap a lot of you are doing it  Fantastic! 

Our budget is £7500 (£5000 from daddy though!) including honeymoon. Most of this is towards the venue and food, the other things we are seriously trying to do really cheap! We've been putting away £100 a month since we got engaged last April and therefore have managed to save £2500 without really trying! We're getting married June 11, 2011.

venue and food (80 all day guests) - £4500
drinks/toast - £1000
2nd hand ian stuart dress - £750 - which I plan to sell.
Other things - CHEAP! cheap rings - my engagement ring was £1000! So i only want a cheap wedding band, civil ceremony.

Home made invitations, table planners etc, chair ties, flowers, cake, hair, makeup, photographer etc. No bridesmaids or matching suits!

Honeymoon in Canada - we're doing the whole 'buy our honeymoon.com' thing as gift list.

I'm also trying to pay for things as I go along out of my regular wages, e.g giving notice, save the dates, decoration bits and bobs...


----------



## mummy to be

Can i play too :) hehehe we got married in Feb this year... our wedding cost us $1800 Australian Dollars which converts to about 1077 british pounds.... That was for everything :) 
I had the BIGGEST eBay wedding ever!!!! Even my dress was from eBay :) got it for $100.00 AUD (about 60 pound) hehehe :) 

Hope your all having fun planning your weddings :)


----------



## NuKe

our budget is 2000. anyone know of anywer to get cheap chair covers?


----------



## lynne192

hey hun not sure you might be able to rent them, but could make them yourself?? otherwise ebay?


----------



## honeybee2

depends. I know you can get them around £2.00- £3.00 inc sash.


----------



## krissie1234uk

I got quoted £125 for 100 chair covers and sashes inc delivery/collection from someone on ebay, if you're interested I'll find the seller for you hun.


----------



## lynne192

i am totally screwed because been in soooooo much not been able to save a single penny :( we have a penny jar which we can't open but i know there is almost nothing in it i really got to start saving but keep getting hit with more debt etc.


----------



## honeybee2

lynne, have you thought about 'dont tell the bride'?????


----------



## lynne192

considered it but OH said never. lol


----------



## honeybee2

I rekon my OH would love it secretly!!!! well, anyway you can get married at anytime you like but it depends on what you want. Would you still enjoy a wedding if it was at a registry office and then down the pub afterwards for say 15 people? You could still have a brilliant time and do it for £500.


----------



## lynne192

terrible by how do you apply for the show? lol i think i might apply for the fun of it and if we get it brilliant if not it be bit o a laugh lol


----------



## honeybee2

check out their website hunny- type it in google!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah did but nothing came up for that show :(


----------



## honeybee2

ooo...hang on ill look


----------



## honeybee2

ok, basically they are just organising the next series, so keep an eye on this website and apply via there!!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/beonashow/


----------



## lynne192

thanks same place i seen but knew couldn't apply yet lol gonna do it just for a laugh anyways


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My wedding was in 2005 and we spent maybe $200, maybe a bit over. Everything was made, cheap, donated, or used.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im Hoping to spend no more than £4K Max, Thats without honeymoon tho

Ive found my venue tho!, Im just trying to price it all up :) x


----------



## lynne192

well our wedding was meant to be £2k but OH decided we're not having a huge wedding, we had a long talk well he had a long rant and i felt depressed but we/he has decided that we're just going down the reg office then going out for dinner so there goes any point in planning much.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh no hun :hugs:!! You could still have a very lovely day! Try make the best of it and try push for a room hire or something! xxx


----------



## lynne192

orginally we were a get married reg office then go to new town hall and have reception there with 100+ guests, 

now its reg office and maybe out to dinner, 

just me, my OH and a few witnesses


----------



## xMissxZoiex

As long as your happy with that, thats all that matters! you will still have a lovely day!, Just make sure you are happy with it because your only going to get married once. xx


----------



## lynne192

think its going to take a while to be happy with it as was not my choice, i wanted full family wedding as its the only time my whole family get together so wanted that but my OH doesn't want and doesn't feel comfortable with that. so thats that i love him and will marry him that way could be worse i could not be marrying him... we're going through alot just now with fertility and such and trying to get better jobs to get good enough income to get a nice new house together, we don't live together sadly, my DS is very difficult so thats been a huge wedge which we're trying to overcome, but i hav gotten myself into stupid debt. 

so small wedding would be more economical... i guess just hard to change what i had already planned and put alot of work into thank god i didn't buy more than just my dress.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im sure you will still have a wonderful day after all it is about marrying the man you love! And with the prices of things im supprised anyone can have a really big wedding day, One place we were looking at to get married wanted £16k just for the venue hire and a meal for 40! :O Which is way way way more than we can afford i think i would have to win the lottery to justify spending that much!.

and tbh i am most looking forward to the honeymoon :haha:


----------



## deni

i married my wonderful husband on the 3rd Arpil 2010 :) day before our 10th anniversairy, we didnt have a budget, just to do it all as cheaply as possibly, everything came in just under £1,500 thats everything, photographer, DJ, reception etc etc etc.....hope all your days to come are fantastic.....i had a disastrous run up week, with a close friend passing away suddenly, she was also meant to be making my dress, and hadnt finished it, but despite everything, i would do it all over again quite happily :D


----------



## honeybee2

lynne!!! sorry hun i didnt realise you had a chat with OH.

At the end of the day, its his wedding too and you have been a supportive fiance by agreeing with a small wedding which i think is amazing!

You could just mention to him though about having a small registry office do, a meal down the pub for a few witnesses and then maybe a buffet in the pub in the evening for a few more guests. If you know the pub owner ask because you'll have guests coming in buying drinks if you could put on a few nibbles and a small wedding cake from m&s or asda. You could do it for £50 easy!!!


----------



## lynne192

hi there he's not interested in buffet or party he wont budge on that so i have to do with wedding for 4 max and dinner for 4 roughly so guess its less costly, 

i don't drink so not to bothered about going to a pub or anything, think might just try and do it in the orginally reg office we were going to i only change because our reception venue but may as well go back to the orginal ones, guess all that matters is we're man and wife. i got my dress....

gonna be hard to decide who i want to come because whole of mu family are mega close, and also my cousin has already said she wants to be my bridesmaid so not sure what to do there, if i invite my mum then need to invite my sister who is 4, if she's invitied need to invite my brother, his GF and thier son, and my mum's BF, then my dad and is GF, then my grandmother and grandfather, if they are invited will need to invite my dad's mum and her BF and then my auntie and cousin as they all live together. they get get invited etc it goes on. you know?

i have 32+cousins and like 15+second cousins.

but we'll get there got to wait till march to book reg office.


----------



## honeybee2

just invite your parents and a best mate. It'll be fine!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

As honeybee said just invite your parents and a best mate, Just let everyone know that its nothing personal its just how you want your wedding day to be. :)


----------



## lynne192

my parents are devoriced and hate each other plus if my mum comes she has to bring her daughter because she can't get a babysitter ever lol.... if my mum and dad come they will bring thier parents even if i don't want them there! and my grandparents got to be there because they are more like parents to me, and my OH's grandparents are coming. but they are almost 100 so they want to see OH get married and have baby before they die time is on for us


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh my you are in a difficult position though!, Maybe you two should run away somewere with your son and get married lol

I hope you work it all out hun xxx


----------



## lynne192

whole thing is just depressing me now :(


----------



## honeybee2

sounds like a good idea- elope!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

honeybee2 said:


> sounds like a good idea- elope!!!

Thats the word i was looking for!


----------



## lynne192

yeah we'll see still got 17months 28days so still 5months 28days until we can book the reg office.


----------



## momo198

800.00


----------



## babyhopes2010

my wedding cost 1500 pound.that included amazing dress,tux,3 x bridesmaids,church and decorations,cake,rings,venue and decorations ,flowers big bouquet and 3 small ones plus flowers on every table plus buffet for 150 and 5 bottles of champayne,favours and hire car :) :) it can be done :)
its just alot of effort lol

https://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7289/16370124883313536210654.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7632/16370124879921451410654.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://i52.tinypic.com/iz7yx1.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/20pwth5.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/apbjab.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2b5myg.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/fuu8u8.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/98x7k2.jpg



*cake free-auntie made it
*Bridesmaid dress cost 2 x £25(reduced from 500) 1 x debendhams bridesmaid dress £13 reduced from £40
*my dress and veil and shoes £240 dress reduced from 1100 pund,had to lose 3 1/2 stone to get in it lol
*lady at church did flowers i just paid for flowers only £50
*tux rented 75 pound
*venue 75 pound
*dj-free-friend did it.
* food cost £140 for £150 people my nan make it all and tasted lovely.
*champayne half price m & s
*makeup-done myself
*Hair- my hairdresser did it as a wedding gift
*auntie paid for massgae and nails.
*photographer £50(the good ones are proffesional lol)now she charges 1800!
*wedding invites 60(made them myself)


this was alot of work to get it at these prices....... idid get alot of help with family getting things and cooking etc.....

it was awonderful day and even if i were rich i wouldnt have changed a thing.

we also got £2500 in cash :) as wedding presents


----------



## honeybee2

wow £2500 in cash???????????????????????????? i hope we get this much for our honeymoon from our guests!!!!!!!!!


you look lovely by the way!!!!!!


----------



## emmerypemmery

We had a wonderful day at bargain price of £1000  It was a white church wedding too....so it is possible not to spend thousands and thousands if you dont want to


----------



## xMissxZoiex

babyhopes2010 - You looked Amazing! :D

I saw a lovely dress for £400 the other day, & You dress your groom for free!! & It was my size lol x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Well, actually getting married cost us about 60$ - a justice of the peace was $40 to come to our MIL's house, then a cake and champagne and that was it!

I'm estimating our wedding to be about $5,000, possibly with the honeymoon, which I estimate will be about 1,500$. 

If there is ANY way to get that price down, I'll do it because that means doing it sooner. I can make all the food myself (it will be a wedding of about 50 people) but I need to find a venue that will allow that. Most make you have food from them. Also, I need a venue! 

I'm also thinking of getting a white bridesmaids dress to save money. It's the difference of quite a few hundred dollars!


----------



## MissBabyBump

So far:
$1,800 (dress, veil, skirt filler, necklace & earrings, tiara)
$2,400 Reception venue (includes rental from 5pm-11pm, cake, dj, photographer, tables/chairs & linens AWESOME DEAL!)
$1,050 Ceremony Venue (going out of state for an intimate family only ceremony. This price does not include hotel, food, gas, etc.)
$1,100 Catering
Im not sure how much all the extra's were...I'd say maybe another $2,500.. I don't know how this compares to everyone elses currency.


----------



## babyhopes2010

just over 5 1/2 thousand pounds x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

my oh asked me to marry him last Thursday and we are getting married May 2012 and my budget is £6000 and not a penny over, have been pricing things and think that this is def managable xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww thats so sweet.congrats on ur engagment :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks everyone for sharing and best of luck for all the up and coming weddings and congrats to all the couples who got married.... 

we're really down stepped ours and not sure 100% whats happening now me and my OH been going through a really rough patch think our loss in feb, all the fertility treatment and caring for a child with extra needs is starting to take its toll on us :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: lynne i hope things get sorted out soon, you must be under a lot of stress! gl xxxx


----------



## lynne192

tbh i am not because all i got to do is book the reg office which i can't do until march so nothing i can do until then if i am even going to book it then... we'll see


----------

